
App-store war heats up as more companies bypass Apple and Google - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/01/04/app-store-war-between-netflix-apple-is-heating-up/
======
writepub
Apple's fineprint of disallowing third party app stores, and apps that
directly compete with Apple's, needs to be litigated in court.

Clearly, in paid mobile apps, Apple's market share is 66% of the $40B market.
The shtick of cowering behind unit sales to argue that the "app store" is not
a separate business category, but merely an extension of iPhone unit sales,
thereby avoiding monopoly regulation, has run its course.

AND, the restrictions placed by Apple further prevent a cross-platform app
store to exist, reinforcing their monopoly, artificially linking OS to app
store

------
sschueller
That's only bypassing the payment system.

What about the other issue, specifically Apple which can 'deplatform' you from
their garden and you have no way of getting your app on an iPhone?

Apple could just remove the Netflix app. What then? Smaller companies have no
recourse or resources to fight it and are effectively dead.

At least on Android you still have the option of another app store, however it
is also not the same and Google may block alternate source in its next os.

This is a much bigger problem than when Microsoft was shipping IE pre
installed. You could always remove it and install something else. You can not
do that on an iPhone.

------
willio58
Good. The percentages Apple takes are absurd given what they provide to the
customer. I'm unfamiliar with Google's percentage cut, but I'm sure its
similarly too large. If Apple took 10%, I would feel comfortable using their
platform.

